# Replacement brake pads/holders for 11 speed (black)?



## thedog (Nov 6, 2005)

Any insight as to whether Kool Stop or any other manufacturers have available replacement brake pads (with holders) which work with 11 speed calipers? It appears from the Kool Stop website that what is available for Campy (2000 and later) is only for 10 speed groupsets? I would prefer any black version if available.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It does not matter how many speeds the groupset has.  
Campagnolo ran the same pad/shoe (holder) design from 2000 to 2010. As far as I can see the calipers were not changed from 2010 to 2011, only the pads and shoes.
I suggest you go with the Kool Stops as an interim solution until they (and/or others, like Swiss Stop) have produces pads that fit the new Campagnolo shoe design.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Trp*

I went with TRP holders with Swissstop yellows, works great


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

rhauft said:


> I went with TRP holders with Swissstop yellows, works great


I would not recommend these as they are specified for shimano. Your best bet short of going OEM Campy are Jagwire Elite Pro Skeleton that you can get for about $17 a pair.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

LePatron said:


> I would not recommend these as they are specified for shimano. Your best bet short of going OEM Campy are Jagwire Elite Pro Skeleton that you can get for about $17 a pair.


If your only concern is that they are "specified for Shimano", that is a non issue. They fit perfectly on my 2011 SR11 dual pivot & single pivot brakes. I have even installed campy style pads on them without issue. They are pricey which is my only beef. I paid $40 for two pads, assuming by the price I was paying for 4. I assumed incorectly. $40 buys you 2 pad holders, pads & hardware. Weight is identical to the new OEM campy holders.


----------

